# Any amateur/backyard competitions in S. Indiana/S.W. Ohio/Northern Kentucky for 2014



## schoonie2 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello all,

Looking for ANY information on amateur/backyard competitions in S. Indiana/S.W. Ohio/Northern Kentucky for 2014.  Any information is greatly appreciated.  We have already touched base with Pork in the Park, North Vernon, IN; Madison Ribberfest, Madison IN; (the only two amateur competitions we have found) Smokin on the River in Jeffersonville, IN and Smoke on the Square in Franklin, IN.

Thank you so much and we look forward to a great que time.


----------

